# Whats the best way to find a good source



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have read the rules and I am not fishing.  I was on the anabolex forum for years.  I can tell things have change since the last time I used anything.  The last year i was lifting hard I was making my own fina and prop.  Im just wanting to do 250 mg of cyp a week to get my libido back.  Not enough to shut me down.  Looks like all the people i bought from back then are scammers now.  Alin, a well known uncle and few other sites.  What is the best starting point online to start looking for a legit source?  Im not going to go up to anyone at the gym.  My neighbor is a pro bb.  I thought about just asking him but I really dont know the guy


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

toddfw2003 said:


> My neighbor is a pro bb.  I thought about just asking him but I really dont know the guy


So instead you're willing to trust a complete stranger over the net ?!?! Smh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2017)

Your neighbor might be your best shot. But keep in mind steroid users are less likely to admit to their use than a heroin addict.

People ask for sources here daily. And get flamed. But the truth is we can't really tell you how to get a source so clearly. It's not like there is an application process. 

What I can say is it's about relationships. If you don't come off like you are just looking for a source and develop and honest relationship then your new friends are more likely to help.

Take your neighbor for example. Invite him to train together. Even if it's just once a week where you guys squat and push each other.


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

Its cool bro.  A buddy of mine just gave me a powder source.  Im just going to make my own


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your neighbor might be your best shot. But keep in mind steroid users are less likely to admit to their use than a heroin addict.
> 
> People ask for sources here daily. And get flamed. But the truth is we can't really tell you how to get a source so clearly. It's not like there is an application process.
> 
> ...



Yeh, you are probably right.  I actually asked his gf 6 months ago.  She is a pro bb too and you can tell she is using test.  She told me they get theirs from a dr.  I knew that was a bunch of bs.  He was so cut up and veins popping out all over the place.  Im guess he was on a test, tren winny cycle is something similar.  You dont get tren from a dr


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2017)

Man that's fuked up. Your neighbor  is a meathead and dood doesn't want to hook you up.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Man that's fuked up. Your neighbor  is a meathead and dood doesn't want to hook you up.



Heck if I lived in the US and seeing the bids guys are getting for dealing Aas I wouldn't either! haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't blame his neighbor for not wanting to sell him gear..Best to not shit where u eat


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

So i got a source.  It seem bitcoins are the new means of payment.  What happened to paypal or WU.  What the best way to use BTC?  never done it before


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Getting started - Bitcoin
https://bitcoin.org/en/getting-started


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you tried google?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 19, 2017)

Dude, 250 mg/week of test will shut you down.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Have you tried google?


Next step ^^^^ "How to inject steroids" Hahahaha


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 19, 2017)

If you know anyone hiv positive you can probably get hooked up with HGH and anavar, maybe deca.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2017)

When i want a source i usually go to my nearest dog park,
they got dogs, trees, sand, rocks.....people
All kindz of sources there bro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Dude, 250 mg/week of test will shut you down.



I was waiting for someone to reply to that. It doesn't matter the amount of test you take, it will shut your natural testosterone production down.


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I was waiting for someone to reply to that. It doesn't matter the amount of test you take, it will shut your natural testosterone production down.




I ordered some HCG too,  to stack with it


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 19, 2017)

HCG will help the boys out a bit. But that test will still shut you down. HCG won't prevent that. But could possibly help out when starting PCT


----------



## Bgnk (Oct 12, 2017)

All you sorry mother f***ers give these guys shit asking about a source. They are brothers in iron just trying to avoid getting ripped off and possibly injecting some garbage into their bodies. In my opinion that's exactly what these forums are for. To guide and help eachother in training, nutrition, and supplementation. So to deny a brother in need and say that's not what this is for I say f**k you. Do you think your post is really gonna tip off the dea? Guarantee the msha is already on this shit. Quit being selfish pre Madanas and point your brothers in the right direction


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 12, 2017)

It's "prima donna" you dumb f*ck.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 12, 2017)

Bgnk said:


> All you sorry mother f***ers give these guys shit asking about a source. They are brothers in iron just trying to avoid getting ripped off and possibly injecting some garbage into their bodies. In my opinion that's exactly what these forums are for. To guide and help eachother in training, nutrition, and supplementation. So to deny a brother in need and say that's not what this is for I say f**k you. Do you think your post is really gonna tip off the dea? Guarantee the msha is already on this shit. Quit being selfish pre Madanas and point your brothers in the right direction


I think someone needs a diaper change...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> It's "prima donna" you dumb f*ck.



Thanks Bricks for the healthy chuckle first thing this morn! lolol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> It's "prima donna" you dumb f*ck.



This is easily the funniest thing I've read all day


----------



## DreamChaser (Oct 12, 2017)

Don’t search the lifestyle will bring plenty


----------



## jackblack1 (Oct 12, 2017)

I got hiv from gay sex and will happily share my needles and drugs.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 12, 2017)

Bgnk said:


> All you sorry mother f***ers give these guys shit asking about a source. They are brothers in iron just trying to avoid getting ripped off and possibly injecting some garbage into their bodies. In my opinion that's exactly what these forums are for.



Then start your own forum and leave us the f*ck alone


----------



## Beezy (Oct 12, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> If you know anyone hiv positive you can probably get hooked up with HGH and anavar, maybe deca.





jackblack1 said:


> I got hiv from gay sex and will happily share my needles and drugs.



Hey, there you go!


----------



## CCCP (Oct 15, 2017)

Bgnk said:


> All you sorry mother f***ers give these guys shit asking about a source. They are brothers in iron just trying to avoid getting ripped off and possibly injecting some garbage into their bodies. In my opinion that's exactly what these forums are for. To guide and help eachother in training, nutrition, and supplementation. So to deny a brother in need and say that's not what this is for I say f**k you. Do you think your post is really gonna tip off the dea? Guarantee the msha is already on this shit. Quit being selfish pre Madanas and point your brothers in the right direction



The dea would not get involved with cracking a case of steroids, more like the fda, the dea would just cooperate with the fda.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2017)

Test, HCG and no AI.

You'll feel like a women soon enough.

HCG = Estrogen

Test = Estrgen spike

Test and no AI is fine IMO but HCG will make the estrogen go up much hire.

Your neighbor probably don't wanna deal with you because he see's you're more about just jumping in then educating yourself and could lead up to him getting into trouble.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2017)

Don't give me bullshit about you knowing what you're doing, your posts show no education at all!


----------



## Chaos501 (Oct 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your neighbor might be your best shot. But keep in mind steroid users are less likely to admit to their use than a heroin addict.
> 
> People ask for sources here daily. And get flamed. But the truth is we can't really tell you how to get a source so clearly. It's not like there is an application process.
> 
> ...




This is is a perfect how to.  You will get the best sources this way!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 18, 2017)

Say tilltheend 3 times while facing the mirror..the dr will show up


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree in the same boat here.


----------

